# The "Son Of A Gun" - now with pictures and compari



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

All I can say is WOW! :shock:  Finally a smaller version of the Gunners Up winger: the "Son Of A Gun" or at least that's what Richard says he is calling it! I have not had a chance to do throws next to each other to compare the distance - but I will soon. I did do a quick measure and it is a foot shorter than the original GU and it fits in the back of my truck even with the dog box in place - now I can take my wingers to work with me and train at lunch and not worry about people being nosey cause they are hanging out the tailgate! The are the same width, but I can deal with that. I haven't weighed them on a scale but there is a noticable weight difference. Just setting it up and goofing around with it - I noticed is wasn't as clumsy as the bigger version. I'm short and that's a huge thing for me. I should be able to carry them out to the field easier. They also sit nicer on the ATV - safer is really the correct way to describe it. Anyway, just couldn't contain my excitement!!! I'll do a test throw with ducks, piegons, bumpers and DFTs by Saturday and post my results.

Sporting a GU Hat Regards, ( Just for Chris Payne :wink: )

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

*Reliability*

Does it work all the time for you?:?


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I am jealous. I have not received my test model yet. I can't wait. I'll let you know how it works; they say good things come in small packages. We will see.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Reliability*



knife699 said:


> Does it work all the time for you?:?


What my wingers? Or the electronics? Wingers work great, but my dumb @$$ sometiems forgets to charge the electronics I use. Also the first time I hooked them up I put the plug in backwards!  

Can you describe what problem you are seeing?

BBG - :lol: guess I'm just lucky! Going to snake out early from work tonight so I can "train" before it gets dark. I'll post up later what I find out!

FOM


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Now you know why all of us with Mini Zingers were so high for them for the last few years.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

> Does it work all the time for you?


The only time my Gunners up fail to launch is when I forget to turn on the electronics, plug them in wrong, or simply do not put them on the launcher (and yes there have been times I just don?t even think about getting the electronics out). I have also forgotten to put a bird in the launcher. The dogs gt a big kick out of that! :lol:


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I think knife699 is a "mole" that is spreading spam - check out profile and look at posts - nothing but a spammer trying to push his online poker crap. :twisted: 

---------------------

BBG - One thing I forgot to add, is the new wingers have the "safety" thingie (real technical) on them - I know i'm going to forget to move it out of the way at least a half a dozen times next Spring!  

Gerard - I understand, I have use the mini-ZW before but the price tag hurt too much so I went with the GU, but thinking I'm going to have to sale them and go with the SOGs now!  

FOM


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Got mine today. SWEET!!! I had to toss some dokens in the front yard this evening to see how it works. Man I think I am going to like this.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Some pictures. A side by side look.










Things that are improved/different:
* Hinges are stainless steel, no more rusting
* The saftey pins to keep the hinges in the open position are smaller in length and have a hole for storage on the upright bars, no more dangling when transporting and snaggin on things
* Safety hing on the trigger, so if you happen to set the rubbers and need to walk in front of it and/or reposition it it will not go off
* Only one set of hooks for the rubbers, so all throws are set
* Of course size and weight are nice


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

A distance test:

I threw 10 3" bumpers in each winger.
I threw 10 ducks in each winger.
I threw 10 DFTs in each winger.

Average distance was 15 yards. 










I used Paint to highlight the blind poles I used to show where things were landing. From left to right. First one is where the full size GU put DTFs. 2nd and 3rd was where both were putting the 3" bumpers. The far right one was were the GU was putting both DFTs and ducks. The full size GU was putting ducks in the general area of all for stakes. The distance from the left stake to the right stake is about 5 yards. So everything was landing in a 5 yards radius consistantly.

There you have it. I did not experience any hang up with what ever I was chuncking out of the wingers when I ran this experiement. I did once I decided to actually train - only on bumpers and DFTs - the throw ropes would get caught up. I do not feel that is due to the wingers, more handler/operator error. 

I did not experience any jumping with the winger out of position due to size, it stayed where I put it. No misfires with the primers and they all popped out after being fired so I did not have to try and pry them out.

The rubbers are a little tighter to pull on, but not any worse than some of the other brands of wingers I used. Also it isn't fair to compare to my full size GU cause those rubbers are almost a year old and have been stretched out from use.

As far as height on the throws, well I took some video but I camera ate it and when I went to download it was not there :? I'll try later today to get another clip taken. All in all I was happy with it - can't adjust the arch quiet as easy as you could with the full size just cause it is shorter and you can only open the support legs so far and bring them in so tight. But that's the price of having a smaller winger. I also looked at the throws as compared to having a bird boy, they are far more higher and further so to me it passes that test, even though they aren't as large as they are with a fullsize winger.

Enjoy,

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

When will these things become available, at what price?


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Howard 
Not sure when or how much but you can bet it will be the best price you can find on a winger. 
I cannot ad much to FOM's post, what with the pictures and scientific type experiment they set up. What I can tell you is the improved hinges are great. Mine are throwing ducks within 3 yards of the full size launcher. Bumpers are about the same. I can throw a very nice arching mark with a duck and bumper, but I have had a very few issues with Dokens when throwing them high. I think it is a toss rope issue with the dokens because if I change the angle they throw great. I cannot see the rope getting tangled but something is when this happens.
I have run over 100 birds now without a problem. About 30 Dokens with very very few issues and 40-50 bumpers with no problem.
All I can say is wow. I might have a set of slightly used full sized GU's for sale soon, although I love them so much I can't see getting rid of them.
To be fair one "problem" that my wife has encountered is that they seem harder to cock but this is probably due to the new rubber which is shorter than the full size.


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

FOM and Badbullgator, I (and I'm sure everyone else in this forum) thanks you for the testing information on the "Sun of a Gun." Very infomative and it sounds like it really does throw just as well as GU. Hope that it is out on the market soon!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Man I feel bad for you guys that cannot yet get yourselves a Son of a Gun. I have now had the opportunity to run close to three hundred birds through it and WOW. I used it today with a person who had yet to see it in action. I had already set-up when they got there and I asked them to pick which mark was thrown from the ?mini? winger. They picked the wrong one. When I first got this I was concerned that it did not throw as high an arc as the full size, but now that I have figured out the proper angles it throws a very nice high arcing bird. When you first use it, if your use to a full size launcher, it seems like the angle you are setting is too high but after a few tosses you realize the angle has to be steeper because of the size.
If you are looking for a great launcher, mini or otherwise, these are the real deal.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> If you are looking for a great launcher, mini or otherwise, these are the real deal.


Oh sure, wet our appetite with a teaser. Now where and when can we get them and what will they cost?


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

It would be nice if someone would post the email address or web site, don't you think?


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

lablover said:


> It would be nice if someone would post the email address or web site, don't you think?


http://www.gunnersup.com/index.htm


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.gunnersup.com/

The new smaller wingers are not on the website rigt now. I do not know Richard's email off the top of my head - but you can PM him Gunners Up I do believe is his handle here.

FOM


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

FOM said:


> http://www.gunnersup.com/
> 
> The new smaller wingers are not on the website rigt now. I do not know Richard's email off the top of my head - but you can PM him Gunners Up I do believe is his handle here.
> 
> FOM


 You can e-mail Rich from the web site in the contact us section. I am not sure when the SOG's are going to be on the market. They are just now being field tested, but from what I am experiencing with mine it should not be too long since there is not much you could do to improve it.


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

I had e-mailed Richard the other day regarding the SOG's, here is what he said, 

Good Morning Jeff, 
Thank you for your interest in Gunners Up and the Son Of A Gun (SOG). The new son of a gun is available and in stock right now. The cost is $300.00 and shipping and handling is $20.00. If you have questions or would like to speak to someone about ordering the SOG please feel free to give me a call @ (888) 530-4441. 



Thank you, 



Richard Davis


----------



## HighCottonKennels (Nov 10, 2005)

*SOG*

For pricing and info check out www.hcwaterdogsupply.com [/url]


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Those of us who have a Mini Zinger have been enjoying all this for several years!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> Those of us who have a Mini Zinger have been enjoying all this for several years!


Yeah but your pocketbook must be a lot deeper than mine! 

FOM


----------



## 3 black dogs (Jan 31, 2005)

I am suprised it took him that long to copy zinger winger on this one too when is he going to copy the uplander box launcher?


----------



## Ben Hucks (May 11, 2004)

*winger*

There's always somebody that has something smart to say about. Why is there even a need to say something like that? This is a great post about the performace of the wingers not a comparison of the wingers to how close they are to the zingers.


----------

